# 2011 Trek Madone 5.2



## MKJJ123 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello,

New to this forum and to biking. Been a runner for many years and looking to get some cross training with a bike. Still very new to bikes and hoping this is an appropriate question. I came across a 'brand new' 2011 Madone, model is believe is 5.2 but need to confirm. From what I've read on this forum this is a very good bike, with maybe a wheel upgrade at some point to make it even better, and would be a good fit for non-competitive riding. Would appreciate any thoughts on if this is too much or not enough bike for casual rides of 20-50 miles or so, maybe longer if I really get into it.

My primary question is what value the bike has considering its ~10 years old. Does age matter if it hasn't been ridden? Assuming technology on the bike has changed over this time even ifi there is no wear and tear. I believe MSRP was $3250 new. The bicycle blue book shows a used resale of ~$800, Although I see used ones being sold for much higher. Any insights as to what would be a good/fair price (for me and the shop) for this bike? If price/cost isn't to be discussed on this forum, please accept my apologies and disregard this question.

Thanks for any info.


Michael


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That bike would be good, more important is the size & fit. Will the bike take 28 tires? 
It really doesn't matter the $$$, if it don't fit, you know any bikers locally that could help U? If you don't, you'll need to post a lot more info if you expect any response of value.
Is this the same bike you have problems with the steer tube?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I had a 2009 Madone 5.2. I loved the way it rode and handled. I put 4000-6000 miles a year on it. My longest ride was a double century. I'd likely still have it only it was broken in an accident.

I think the one you're looking at would be great for any riding. As duriel said, the fit is the most important aspect of how well it would work for you. 

I'm sorry, I can't really help with the value...I don't see age mattering as much as the condition. It is true that the newer equipment tends to work better (shifting, braking, etc.) but 2011 Ultegra will still give very good service.

The biggest tires that would fit on my 2009 were 25mm. In my experience 25s are great for most any paved road surface.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I just noticed that my avatar picture shows the 2009 Madone.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MKJJ123 said:


> My primary question is what value the bike has considering its ~10 years old. Does age matter if it hasn't been ridden?


No not at all.
Except maybe tires/tubes. Depending how the bike was stored, the tires could be cracked /dry rotted. So you may need a new set.



> The bicycle blue book shows a used resale of ~$800, Although I see used ones being sold for much higher. Any insights as to what would be a good/fair price (for me and the shop) for this bike? If price/cost isn't to be discussed on this forum, please accept my apologies and disregard this question.


Value is subjective. It's what someone is willing to pay. And can be regional too. What sells for 800 in one area might sell for more or less in another. 
That's a fine bike and $800 would be a fair price. IMO

Ultegra 6700 was a great groupset. Some things to consider, parts are getting harder to find. You can still find derailleurs and shifters (new & used on ebay) but they're becoming more rare. Also the hoods (rubber covers on the shifters). What condition are they? Wouldn't be a bad idea to pick up a new set before you can't find them anymore.
Cassettes & chains are no problem. They'll be available for a long time.

Trek Webpage





2011 Madone 5.2 - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle







archive.trekbikes.com


----------



## MKJJ123 (Dec 16, 2020)

thanks for all the replies, very helpful. Unfortunately the $800 is what the blue book says this bike is worth used. The shop is asking well over that. They want to get back what they paid for it. When I started looking last summer, when bikes weren't available, I had a budget set of around $1500-$1700. This bike will exceed that, so I just need to decide if I want to spend the extra $$ to get much more bike than I had planned.


Michael


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

J.R. said:


> I had a 2009 Madone 5.2. I loved the way it rode and handled. I put 4000-6000 miles a year on it. My longest ride was a double century. I'd likely still have it only it was broken in an accident.
> 
> I think the one you're looking at would be great for any riding. As duriel said, the fit is the most important aspect of how well it would work for you.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with that. Some guy in a little local burg advertised a 2005 Lemond Zurich steel frameset. He had intended to build it from a new frame and never gotten around to it. I got it for a song. I know it was new because it had never had a bottom bracket screwed into the threads. That bike is the most stable bike I have and it is only 3 lbs heavier than my Look 585 climbing bike. But my fastest bike over a known climbing course is a 2012 Colnago CLX3.0. It is two lbs lighter than the Lemond but for some reason I can't ID it is faster than any of the other bikes I own. And the Di2 works especially good even though it is a 3 year old Dura Ace setup that I got from Team CCC.


----------



## MKJJ123 (Dec 16, 2020)

Appreciate all the replies. The shop is asking over $2k and not open to moving much. The bike may definitely be worth that but at this time it's not to me. Maybe in the spring when I want to ride I will feel differently, but that's well above what I had set as a price range for myself. Thanks again.


----------

